# Motorhome show Exeter



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

There is a motorhome show thats been advertised at Exeter racecourse this weekend anyone know whats on etc, drove past today looks like a few vans in there, whats it all about might go and have a look,


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Googling Exeter racecourse motorhome gives you the answer in many fewer keys/clicks than your question:
http://www.appletree-exhibitions.co.uk/Vis Exeter Big Sale Caravan.html

Dave


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Dave , sorry i asked, people like you put me off posting wont ask again


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't mean to offend, just puzzled why people ask when to find out themselves is easier and quicker. It's not a crime; just I don't understand.

Dave


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Googling Exeter racecourse motorhome gives you the answer in many fewer keys/clicks than your question:
> http://www.appletree-exhibitions.co.uk/Vis Exeter Big Sale Caravan.html
> 
> Dave


 but will it go ahead, others by appletree didn't!!!!!


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Just maybe someone on here might know something about this show other than whats been put on google by the guys runing it,wish i hadnt bothered now


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi ciderdaze

Maybe you need to cultivate a thicker skin? It helps to be a bit insensitive around here, I'm sure DABs didn't mean to offend. :lol: 

As for the Exeter event, you're not the first to ask and no-one seems to have given a definitive answer yet, I seem to remember reading that it was just a sales event for local dealers. If there are vans on site it'll make a change from most Appletree events which as others have said, seem to get cancelled a few days before they're due to take place. The rally staff have given up on them, they've let us down at the last minute once too often.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

ciderdaze said:


> Just maybe someone on here might know something about this show other than whats been put on google by the guys runing it,wish i hadnt bothered now


i know what you mean, how dare you ask a reasonable question on a forum.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Clearly replies to questions should assume the questioner has already extracted what information there is on the web and if they hadn't, they would say so. That'll cut down needless MHF traffic.

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Clearly replies to questions should assume the questioner has already extracted what information there is on the web and if they hadn't, they would say so. That'll cut down needless MHF traffic.
> 
> Dave


 :lol: :lol: Funniest thing I've read in ages 

Give people a break Dave, people come her to ask whatever they want, they ask questions in the hope that other members will have information and have a chat about the subject, many don't want to be guided by Google alone :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I apologise for my link being such an incomplete answer to the question as posed.

Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

*Exeter racecourse exhibition*

Has any one been or going to the Exeter racecourse exhibition this weekend?


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have been told thet there are motorhomes for sale but £5 to get in.
Seems a bit of a joke if true


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

They dont tell you that on google,Iam going tomorrow will give update ,


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I saw it in the local paper an thought it an auction - typical me - probably didn't read it correctly 

Look forward to your update 

carol


----------



## 124086 (May 30, 2009)

That would be great and look forward to your update on this event?
Many Thanks


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Small show we there about 1hr , £5 to get in each, the vans there looked expencive to me, about 8 trade stands, was busy and they were spending several sold signs, couldnt find a new van for myself so will have to wait till Stratford, hope you enjoy the show


----------



## 124086 (May 30, 2009)

ciderdaze said:


> Small show we there about 1hr , £5 to get in each, the vans there looked expencive to me, about 8 trade stands, was busy and they were spending several sold signs, couldnt find a new van for myself so will have to wait till Stratford, hope you enjoy the show


Hiya, thanks for writing the review. After your opinion really, if its worth us driving about 100 miles to go to this show, we are after a second hand motorhome and were going to go to this show but after reading many bad reports we are a bit dubious??? What do you think?? Is it worth a look?

Thanks


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Go to Chelston Motorhomes, much more to see. Load of vans and free to roam around.


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

I would not drive 100 miles to go, save it for stratford show , thats my opinion,


----------



## 124086 (May 30, 2009)

oh thanks for that we were just looking into the Startford show that was spoken about earlier, we are definately gonna go there, looks fab. I will look into Celston now too. At this rate we won't have time for a holiday we will be constantly going to shows to look for our new van!! :lol: 

Thank you


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sadley, looking at vans became a hobby of mine


----------

